# Specialized Pave Seatpost Insert Functionality?



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey, All-

I've got a Specialized Pave seatpost (the one with the gel insert). The other day, I was adjusting my seat, and realized that nothing was holding the gel insert in, aside from friction. I'm not super concerned about weight, but 20 free grams is 20 free grams, and it didn't seem that the insert was providing any real vibration-damping functionality (nor, and more importantly, maintaining/increasing the structural integrity of the post itself). So I pulled the insert out. It seems that I may have been wrong about the usefulness of this part- the ride may feel just slightly more jittery without the insert. On the other hand, I may just be hyperconscious of every bump now. I've tried to speak with someone at Specialized, but they've been no help. Does anyone have any experience with this insert, and its functionality?

Thanks,
jb


----------



## TexAg (May 3, 2004)

*Mine broke*

 

Just doing a search to see if anyone had any issues with this seatpost. Mine came on an Allez Elite Triple purchased in March. I have well over 1000 miles on it with no issues, but on a ride Saturday the seatpost broke. It broke just at the base of where the insert is. It looks to me that it is a design flaw, as the hole for the insert weakens the integrity of the post. 

I just thought anyone riding one of these posts should know about my experience. I guess there are worse things that can happen, but having your seatpost break while you are on the bike is not a pleasant experience.


----------



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

I recently replaced the Pave post on my Roubaix because I finally got tired of it's looks. I honestly think that it is the ugliest post available. However, I did put 1400 trouble free miles on it before taking it off. I would have to say that I did not notice a decrease in the quality of the ride when I switched over to my FSA post.


----------



## Philip Mayes (Jun 28, 2005)

*Is this product safe ?*

I had a frightening experience at weekend while on a club run. I have had my UK 05 roubaix elite triple for 6 months. Seat post head snapped while riding saddle fell off cut leg on chain wheel. On inspecting the carbon head had fractured around the saddle clamp mecahnism. Post has been returned to specialised have robust Aly Bonte post in at present. Has any one else had similar experience?


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pave Seatpost Failure Questions*

I just read all the replies- very interesting. I may move to an FSA or USE Alien, based on the failures. I'm curious- I assume that the Pave seatpost is exactly the same for all bikes (i.e., no difference between the Pave on an S-Works and a Roubaix, etc.) ?

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Philip Mayes (Jun 28, 2005)

*Pave seatpost failure*

My local bike shop says they have sold loads with no failures. It is the same post on other models as far as I am aware. Awaiting Specilaized reply. I would like to here from any one else with similar experience


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

*So far so good*

I have 1500 miles on mine with no problems so far. But I'm only 140 pounds.


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

verve825 said:


> I just read all the replies- very interesting. I may move to an FSA or USE Alien, based on the failures. I'm curious- I assume that the Pave seatpost is exactly the same for all bikes (i.e., no difference between the Pave on an S-Works and a Roubaix, etc.) ?


You're going to get rid of your seatpost becuase you've heard about one or two failures on the internet? I've heard of USE failures. I've heard of everything failing on the internet. Doesn't mean it's some sort of trend. I've had mine for over 3,000 miles and it's just fine. Besides, it's not in the same league as a busted stem!

As for your original question, my "guess" is that the carbon is meant to flex to absorb shock and the insert limits/dampens the amount of flex. Good idea if it actually works - who knows - as a little flex in the seatpost isn't going to have much of an impact on your pedalling efficiency.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Well, the bike shop certainly has no incentive to say otherwise*

Anyway, I guess if you cut a big hole in the middle of anything you sacrifice structural integrity unless you make it up somehow (Ernesto cut a hole in his chainstays but also widened the chainstays to 3+ friggin inches). Especially since seatposts rely so much on a round shape for such structural integrity, which is much compromised by the hole. 

Specialized seems a bit too focused on marketing gimicks these days (anyone still remember those $150 fart crack saddles with plastic-chrome edges and those sexually charged ads?). 



Philip Mayes said:


> My local bike shop says they have sold loads with no failures. It is the same post on other models as far as I am aware. Awaiting Specilaized reply. I would like to here from any one else with similar experience


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

elviento said:


> Specialized seems a bit too focused on marketing gimicks these days (anyone still remember those $150 fart crack saddles with plastic-chrome edges and those sexually charged ads?).


Those weren't saddles. Those were two knife edges that you sat on...The original BG pro saddle was a torture device....


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Ummm let me dig up the pics but I have PROOF that it is a tough post. Hit the ground at 80+MPH and not a single crack. I still have the post, it actually shaved a sliver of the insert off both sides as it was jammed into the frame. No cracks and the post actually squared out the black clamp as the head was pushed in it! 

K


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I've only seen one of these posts, and it was broken. A guy weighing less than 160 pounds had the post less than 6 months. It was the first, and only, broken seatpost that I've seen, so it made an impression. 

1500 trouble-free miles on a post is not much of a testimonial.... It says some of the posts aren't immediately worthless, but says nothing about them being durable. Let's hear updates after 10,000 or 15,000 miles.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

I'm going to stand up for the Pave seatpost. I've owned 3 of them on different Specialized road bikes, the one I had the longest had around 12,000km on it...not a lot I know but more than the above mentioned 1500. I've not had a single problem with the post. Often you can move the elastomer insert inside the post, but I don't see this being a problem (after all, its a comfortable seapost -because- it moves)

Pretty much every road bike we sell at work comes with a Pave post. Not a single problem from customers.

Considering how many Pave seatposts are out there, of course there will be some problems. Find me a product that is that mainstream and hasn't had a single failure.

It is my opinion that the Pave posts are safe and there is no need to swap to something different.

btw: There is no difference in posts....my Roubaix post, my Allez post and my S-Works post all weighted about (+-4g) the same, although the colors now vary.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

goldsbar said:


> As for your original question, my "guess" is that the carbon is meant to flex to absorb shock and the insert limits/dampens the amount of flex. Good idea if it actually works - who knows - as a little flex in the seatpost isn't going to have much of an impact on your pedalling efficiency.


I don't think that is the purpose of the insert. The insert is used to take a vibration frequency out of the carbon post, not dampen the amount of flex. It works sort of like the bar end plugs they are selling that reduce vibrations. I think I read from a specialized report somewhere that the insert changes the "period" of the post. You won't notice any drastic changes with it out, but it does provide some physical change...assuming it really does what they are claiming it does.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I don't think that is the purpose of the insert. The insert is used to take a vibration frequency out of the carbon post, not dampen the amount of flex


From experience it acually does both. If you stand behind the bike and put all your weight on the saddle you'll see the whole thing flexing....what the post would do under a 'big hit' but the Zertz, like you said, is designed to eliminate bumps of a certain frequency.

Zertz inserts are also in a lot of the new forks, Tarmac frames, Roubaix frames, and the higher end Allez frames with the carbon rear ends.


----------



## Philip Mayes (Jun 28, 2005)

*Pave seat post failure*

Thanks for the thoughts. Specialized have replaced seat post. Its good to hear there are not losts of failures out there. So here I go hope it holds this time!


----------



## dzdconfusd (Feb 15, 2005)

I weigh 180 and have 2000 miles on 1 pave I put on my old Allez Elite and 900 on the one that came with my Tarmac Pro.

Also the way the inset works is to dampen the high frequency vibration, i.e. road noise, by changing the mass of the seat post in a specific area to alter the natural frequency of the post. This is pretty standard in high vibration environments, like automotive and aerospace aplications.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Lab Worker said:


> I'm going to stand up for the Pave seatpost.... .



Eh?


----------

